# AYA Event at Lake Max. in Indiana!



## RangerRyan (Nov 14, 2006)

*AYA Fishing Tournament
Date: Saturday, MAY 24, 2008
Location: CULVER MARINA, CULVER, IN
Rules Meeting: 7:30 am
Fishing Hours: 8:30 am  3:30 pm
CONTACT INFORMATION:
Event Director: Gary Aker Sr.
Phone: 574-842-3375
FAX: 574-842-2695​E-Mail: [email protected]​2008 AYA MAXINKUCKEE
EVENT SCHEDULE​FRIDAY MAY 23, 2008
6:00PM  9:00PM Kick-Off Event Culver Marina​Tournament Registration (All DAY)
Pre Tournament Boat Launch (All DAY)
Pre Tournament Rules Presentation
Lake Maxinkuckee Walleye Knowledge
Guest Speaker
Buffet Dinner​SATURDAY MAY 24, 2008
6:30AM Tournament Registration Gas Dock Register​Hand Out T-Shirts / Hats / Goody Bags
Sign Waivers
Breakfast Donuts / Coffee / Milk / Juice​8:15AM Tournament Rules & Regulations CM Harbor
8:30AM Trickle Start / Blast Off CM Harbor
3:30PM Begin Weigh-In Culver Marina Dock
Awards Presentation
Awards Bar BQ Boardwalk Grill
AYA Scholarship Fund Raiser​AYA MAXINKUCKEE
WALLEYE / BASS TOURNAMENT
MAY 24, 2008
GRAND PRIZE​LUND BOAT PACKAGE VALUED AT $4995.00
A-12 LUND BOAT
MERCURY 4-STROKE 4HP. OUTB OARD
SHORELANDR TRAILER
MOTORGUIDE TROLLING MOTOR
COVERRITE CUSTOM BOAT COVER
$500.00 TRAVELING MONEY TO THE 2008 AYA INTERNATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP HELD AT
LAKE OF THE WOODS  KENORA, ONTARIO
FOR INTERNATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP INFORMATION
CHECK​www.angleryoungangler.ca​FOR LOCAL TOURNAMENT INFORMATION
CHECK​www.ayamaxinkuckee.com​TOURNAMENT ENTRY INCLUDES
ENTRY FEES FOR ANGLER AND TWO YOUNG ANGLERS
17 YEARS AND YOUNGER
TICKETS TO THE FRIDAY EVENING PRE TOURNAMENT GATHERING AT THE CULVER
MARINA
HATS / T-SHIRTS / PARTICIPANT PRIZES
TICKETS FOR THE AWARDS PRESENTATION AND BAR B Q​ENTRY FORM​MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO:
CULVER MARINA
EVENT DIRECTOR CONTACT INFO.
GARY AKER SR. PH: 574 842-3375
Event cost $150 limited to 40 boats!
E-MAIL: [email protected]
*ADULT NAME:________________________________________________
ADDRESS:_____________________________________________________
CITY:_________________________________________________________
STATE:_______________________POSTAL CODE:__________________
PHONE#:______________________________________________________
E-MAIL:_______________________________________________________
SIGNATURE:___________________________________________________
*YOUTH NAME:_________________________________________________
ADDRESS:______________________________________________________
CITY:__________________________________________________________
STATE:_______________________POSTAL CODE:__________________
PHONE#:_______________________________________________________
E-MAIL:________________________________________________________
*YOUTH NAME:__________________________________________________
ADDRESS:______________________________________________________
CITY:___________________________________________________________
STATE:_______________________POSTAL CODE:___________________
PHONE#:________________________________________________________
E-MAIL:_________________________________________________________​PARTICIPATION RELEASE READ BEFORE SIGNING​* The risk of injury from the activities involved in this tournament is significant, including the potential for permanent paralysis and
death, and while particular rules, equipment, and personal discipline may reduce this risk, the risk of injury does exist: and
* I KNOWINGLY AND FREELY ASSUME ALL SUCH RISKS, both known and unknown, EVEN IF ARISING FROM THE
NEGLIGENCE OF THE RELEASEES or others, and assume full responsibility for my participations; and
* I willingly agree to comply with the stated and customary terms and conditions for participation. If, however, I observe any unusual
significant hazards during my presence or participation, I will remove myself from participation and bring such to the attention of the
nearest official immediately; and
* I, for myself and on behalf of my heirs, assigns, personal representative and next of kin, HEREBY RELEASE, INDEMNIFY, AND
HOLD HARMLESS Angler & Young Angler, their officials, other participants, sponsoring agencies, sponsors, advertisers, and , if
applicable owners and lessors of premises used to conduct the event (Releasees), WITH RESPECT TO ANY AND ALL INJURY,
DISABILLITY, DEATH, or loss or damage to person or property, WHETHER ARISING FROM THE NEGLIGENCE OF THE
RELEASEES OR OTHERWISE, to the fullest extent permitted by law.
* As the adult angler of the team I take full responsibility for my partners, Young anglers, and have granted permission for him/her to
fish this event as per the conditions of the waiver.​*


----------

